# HDMI roamio basic fix? Still broke after the summer update.



## fyr3 (Jul 25, 2014)

I had my roamio basic for about 4 months, and one day after coming home from work with the same television the hdmi was not outputting. The television was not updated so whatever was working for the past 4 months all of a sudden does not.

What are my options? I really don't consider an external HDMI adapter as a fix. The UI is nice and all but im not too far from just going with comcast's DVR. I dropped another 20 bucks on the weekness composite cables just to get crappy rca video so thats OK for now but its got all sorts of buzzing which sucks some more. Thanks for any helpful comments.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have you tried a different HDMI cable? Have you tried different HDMI ports on the TV?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Have you tried rebooting the Tivo?


----------



## fyr3 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have rebooted the tivo, tried some standby tricks such as timing the tivo's return from standby with turning on the television at the same time, different hdmi cables, different tvs (which i guess means different HDMI ports as well). If the device literally just went blank overnight it must of been a software update that went out that screwed everything up. Does tivo support reverting back to a certain software version? Would be nice to verify the root cause besides alot of the post saying HDMI is a complicated protocol. I dont know anything about HDMI in particular but every other devices does it ok.

I've basically tried everything an average user would of tried to fix the issue.

Does anyone know why Im getting so much audio buzzing using these composite cords from weakness in the video port? I wonder if there was a point instead of just using a plain old rca instead of this 3.5mm to rca so I didn't have to blow more money -_-.


----------



## fyr3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Heres another dude with the same problem, looks like I need to get another device to sit between the HDMI and the television to output properly?

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11131377#e11131377


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

fyr3 said:


> Heres another dude with the same problem, looks like I need to get another device to sit between the HDMI and the television to output properly?
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11131377#e11131377


I am suspecting a hardware problem with the HDMI port on the TiVo. Does your TV have component inputs? You might try those, you'll get a higher quality picture than composite. -- Doug


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

DougJohnson said:


> I am suspecting a hardware problem with the HDMI port on the TiVo. Does your TV have component inputs? You might try those, you'll get a higher quality picture than composite. -- Doug


Unfortunately, the base Roamio does not have component output ports on it.


----------



## DougJohnson (Dec 12, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Unfortunately, the base Roamio does not have component output ports on it.


Oops. I missed that he had a basic. I'm still suspecting a problem with the Roamio hardware. -- Doug


----------



## fyr3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah I have the basic so I just have the single yellow jack. Unfortunately i bought this unit from best buy and threw in my 2TB from my previous premiere so my warranty is already voided so I might be SOL here.

Feeling a bit better to see this seems like a known issue expecially with the basic roamio. Its almost a year old though. I hope its a software bug.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510585


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

It also sounds like a hardware problem to me. Broken HDMI ports are common in Series 3, rare in Series 4, and seem to be back with Series 5.

It doesn't hurt to try getting TiVo to replace it. They usually don't deny warranty claims due to DIY hard drive upgrades but you're outside 90 days so you'll probably be charged something (shipping, maybe).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

fyr3 said:


> Yeah I have the basic so I just have the single yellow jack. Unfortunately i bought this unit from best buy and threw in my 2TB from my previous premiere so my warranty is already voided so I might be SOL here. Feeling a bit better to see this seems like a known issue expecially with the basic roamio. Its almost a year old though. I hope its a software bug. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510585


Best Buy will never know. Just throw in your old original drive back in it and take it back to the store. Do you have any BB Extended warranty on it?


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

fyr3 said:


> Yeah I have the basic so I just have the single yellow jack. Unfortunately i bought this unit from best buy and threw in my 2TB from my previous premiere so my warranty is already voided so I might be SOL here.
> 
> Feeling a bit better to see this seems like a known issue expecially with the basic roamio. Its almost a year old though. I hope its a software bug.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510585


If it's less than a year old, there is a $49.99 fee, if you believe it's coming up on a year old it can't hurt contacting TiVo for warrenty replacement as after a year then you have no option unless you have an extended warranty or Best Buy warranty.

If you still have the orginal drive, put it back in and let it make a couple service calls in and that should cover you. TiVo can see if the drive has been upgraded but usually they don't look that close. Just had them replace a Roamio basic with a bad cable card slot in that same way as I had to pay the $50 fee but did receive a new Roamio including the replacement is elgible for new extended warranty. If you don't have the ordinal drive then that is a problem as you don't want to send them the 2tb drive as IF they notice, you won't get it back and will have the claim denied.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Not sure how I double posted, that's what get for typing a long reply using my phone!


----------



## fyr3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok cool, Ill give contacting tivo a shot then. Im out of the return policy for bb and I didn't get an extended warranty so lets hope this goes well!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

fyr3 said:


> Ok cool, Ill give contacting tivo a shot then. Im out of the return policy for bb and I didn't get an extended warranty so lets hope this goes well!


Be persitant, they generally say it's out of warranty if the 90 days are up and you have to persist that something needs to be done to fix it as they don't always tell you there is a year limited warrenty. If they determine yours has a hardware problem. If it falls in the year warrenty and you pay the fee, there are two options to get it exchanged. First is regular exchange were they email you a UPS label and you ship it back. When they receive it, they ship the replacement to you. The other is advanced replacement were you pay I believe is either an additional $200 or $250 advance shipping fee were they ship you the replacement first and after you return the defective back within 30 days, you will get the advance shipping fee refunde (they email you a shipping label for this too, they always pay for shipping). The advanced shipping option is good when you don't want to be without a TiVo as the regular way will put you TiVo'less for at least a week and also provides a shipping box as you can use the shipping materials they used to return the bad one. I have always used the advance shipping return option just to have both devices to make sure the one they sent works as I have received defective replacements esp the premires as those will always be refurbished, the Roamio I just had replaced was new with a Feb 2014 manufacered date.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

eboydog said:


> Be persitant, they generally say it's out of warranty if the 90 days are up and you have to persist that something needs to be done to fix it as they don't always tell you there is a year limited warrenty. If they determine yours has a hardware problem. If it falls in the year warrenty and you pay the fee, there are two options to get it exchanged. First is regular exchange were they email you a UPS label and you ship it back. When they receive it, they ship the replacement to you. The other is advanced replacement were you pay I believe is either an additional $200 or $250 advance shipping fee were they ship you the replacement first and after you return the defective back within 30 days, you will get the advance shipping fee refunde (they email you a shipping label for this too, they always pay for shipping). The advanced shipping option is good when you don't want to be without a TiVo as the regular way will put you TiVo'less for at least a week and also provides a shipping box as you can use the shipping materials they used to return the bad one. I have always used the advance shipping return option just to have both devices to make sure the one they sent works as I have received defective replacements esp the premires as those will always be refurbished, the Roamio I just had replaced was new with a Feb 2014 manufacered date.


I'd recommend using caution, when making statements like "TiVo always pays shipping", no matter what context. That's often the "luck of the draw" with the CSR you get, and just how much they like their job, and/or the manner in which they feel the customer is treating them (like asking them for help, rather than blowing out their ear, yelling demands at them). There are many things that "should be" universal, then the things that are often "as a courtesy", when they are feeling courteous. Sometimes they might be, until a customer become discourteous towards them. Of course, there still remains the possibility of getting a CSR that has no clue, and says customer pays all shipping, period.

I still don't see universal agreement on TCF on the 90 day/1 year warranty. It's pretty common for hardware to have these split-policies:

90 days: Parts and labor covered, if not due to customer abuse or tampering (that they can prove).

1 year: Only parts covered (unless within the first 90 days), and labor is customer's responsibility. Same "what they can prove" stipulations.

Of course, there's other stipulations, and things not covered by warranty, like damage due to lightning, which are neither customer's fault nor TiVo's fault.

It has been a VERY long time since I have heard of TiVo actually repairing a TiVo, and sending that TiVo back. I have heard of it, though, long, long ago.

With their exchange system, what they do has nothing to do with parts or labor. They swap you a replacement unit, and if the product is old enough to have refurbs in-stock for, that's what you'll get. If not, lucky you, you get a new one.

The thing I don't understand, is how they became aware of the damaged cablecard socket in your (now replaced) base Roamio, and then quoted what would be what, as you described, in other posts in other threads. You just said that you "always" use the advance RMA system. That doesn't add up.

As with more and more things these days, advance RMAs are the way to go, if you have the room on your credit/debit card to use them. I don't see TiVo actually inspecting what is returned to them, and making the "fee" for outside 90-day warranty replacement to be different for an internally customer damaged unit.

IMO, TiVo needs to update their warranty wording to something the reflects that they don't actually repair TiVos, but exchange them, and if past 90-days, but within 1 year, a fee applies. Of course, if they don't receive back all items you are instructed to send back, they have a right to change additional fees for missing items.

One thing that could make TiVo aware of a customer being responsible for damage, is support calls, and saying too much. If you say "I dropped my TiVo, can you help me try to fix it?", I see no reason that wouldn't be in their records, and apply to any warranty case for that unit.

I've heard some crazy reports of things allegedly told to people by TiVo. I've seen multiple reports of support noting extreme signal/SNR conditions, then saying the customer was responsible for damaging, or killing, their tuners. All this time in the DVR business, and TiVo still can't offer the protection that exists in MSO equipment? Many times, these cases are where a customer disconnects a working MSO leased box, installs a new Roamio to the same connections, and then gets blamed for damaging their Roamio tuners...


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

NoOneUknow

I have had if I recall, correctly, about four warranty exchanges done by TiVo in the last tree years, two were bad tuners on a two newer Premieres, one a bad hardrive in a Roamio and the fourth being that one with the cable card socket. I'm by no means claiming what I say is the last word, just what I know.

Ok, in MY case I haven ever had any major issues with returns to TiVo and in MY experience they have paid for shipping by emailing me the shipping label. I consider 4 warranty claims in three years as being abnormalb but I have dealt with refurbishing used TiVos which is were in another thread it was discussed when the TiVo warrenty starts (in as I was told by two csrs was such based on when a unit was activated new). One of my bad premiere warrenty claims was from a used TiVo I purchased off eBay, I called to see what refurbished would cost to prchase, not a warrenty claim and it surprised me when the rep told me there was still a factory warrenty in effect on it despite the manufacturer date being two years old at the time. I have stressed the importance of the 90 days when discussing others possible issues as it was explained to me that TiVo keeps all supposed incidents logged for a unit and should you report a issue when your TiVo was two months and three weeks old and they don't replace it, come five months later the problem arises again, you should get a warrenty replacement. This again was based on one CSR's stating this and the fact that such applied to me in a warrenty claim of a bad tuner in a premiere.

With that damaged card slot, perhaps I didn't describe my interactions accurately when I called TiVo. After spending a ling time the guy determined it was bad, the looked up the warrenty status and told me there was nothing TiVo could do as 90 days had expired. Then it wasn't until I became slightly tense, he the came back and "found" (his words not mine) that there was a $49.99 fee warrenty service. Had I not known better, I would have ended the call without getting it exchanged. I described that as I felt the csr didn't want to process the warrenty claim and was surprised all options weren't offered.

I described the advance exchange as it's not always offered and it is documented at TiVo.com yes it does cost you that intial cost and I never meant that doing it that way has any implication on a warrenty replacement exchange but rather offers you a option to not be without a TiVo if it still functional but has a defect and esp in the case you need to transfer recordings off the old one. Sure you have to pay upfront but in MY situation, it works better for me.

I try not to use the "this is how it is because a person at TiVo said so" but based on my expurences and the written policies, as just as is often mentioned, different reps offer different solutions. I offer what I know simply so that others are aware of options available when dealing with TiVo car's and by no means do I believe what I describe is TiVo law.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

eboydog said:


> NoOneUknow


eboydog,

I did not intend my post to come across in the way I see it did.

I just wanted to point out how much difference there is in dealing with TiVo, it's a YMMV situation with returns, shipping, and warranties.

The only time I purchased directly from TiVo was the early adopter promo on the first Premiere model. They sent me one with defective tuner #1. They sent a replacement with a defective tuner #2. They then wanted to send another one, but I had maxed-out my credit line on the advance RMA.

They sent a return label with the replacement, for the first one. They made me pay the shipping to return the second, because I wouldn't (couldn't) do a third replacement.

I've bought from local Best Buy stores ever since. Bad hardware, same day replacement. I had a Roamio with a bad tuner condition on all four. Easy to swap it out. No filling up my credit line, trips to UPS, and waiting. No dealing with the CSRs, except to transfer service in the 30-day window.

My ranting was not about you. It was about TiVo's warranty stating things in terms of parts and labor, when they don't do it that way.

I know I questioned the warranty start period in the other thread, and was wrong about part of what I thought to be true (as did others, until they found out the same thing).

I have no beef with you. Right now, I only have a beef with one member. It's unfortunate, since he and I used to tag team on helping people with certain things. Maybe my beef floweth-over into other posts, and I need to spend even more time re-re-re-reading before I post...

Sorry, if I upset you.


----------

